# How do you make videos?



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

What program do you use? Is it easy? Is it free? If not, how much does it cost? Thank you


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I use sony vegas pro, got it from a friend. I think it costs about $600-ish? to buy.
It takes a bit of getting used to, especially going from windows movie maker, but i like it


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i use windows movie maker


----------



## xxxx (Dec 6, 2009)

I use windowd movie maker which came with my computer. I love it because I'm quite slow so I understand this lol


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I use iMovie HD, it came on my mac.


----------



## Bojangles (Nov 19, 2009)

I use Windows Moviemaker, it's a very easy program


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I use windows movie maker


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

how do you guys import music into wmm, it never works for me !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

WMM will only work with .avi files, so you have to convert your movie file to a .avi..

But I tried doing that and it still gave me problems, so I just upload them onto youtube unedited D:
Good luck.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks guys! I figured out that I have it on my computer!

But I can only import pictures. How do I import my videos, and where do I get music/how do I import music?


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

i did one on www.onetruemedia.com was free easy and fun!!


----------

